# [merged - questions about Disney Dining]



## poleary2000 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Disney Dining Plan*

Hi there.  I was notified by DVC that I can purchase the dining plan prior to my trip.  A couple of questions to you experienced Disney folks out there:

- You have to pre-pay the entire amount.  Can you cancel this if you need to?

- Do you have to buy it for everyone that is staying in the room?  For example, my mother in law is going with us.  She doesn't want the plan because she just likes to stay in the room.  

- Let's say the MIL wants to go out to dinner with us one night, can we save up our meal credits and then take her with us?

Thanks!


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd call Member Services and ask them the questions you've posted here. 

Here is some general info to get you started.  If you haven't discovered MouseSavers.com, it's a great site:

http://www.mousesavers.com/meals.html#diningplan


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Nov 3, 2010)

Here is some information about the dining plan from Mouseowners.com
with links to the Disney Dining Plan.

http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32716

The DVC Dining Plan has recently undergone some changes recently for DVC owners. 
 Payment for the Disney Dining Plan will be *necessary at the time it is added to your reservation*. As a reminder, you can add the Disney Dining Plan to your reservation up to 48 hours prior to your check-in date. Cancellation for the Dining Plan is a least 48 hours prior to arrival or a charge may result.

Every Guest in the room must purchase the Disney Dining Plan for the duration of the reserved stay. If you have the guest listed on the reservation, then yes they will be added to the Dining Plan ( you do not have a choice.)

Package and package components, including dining entitlements, are nontransferable. Dining entitlements expire at midnight on day of check-out. 

http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc...onplanning/disneydiningplan/2011DVCDining.pdf


----------



## Moosie (Nov 3, 2010)

Here's another website to go to:

http://www.disboards.com/

Its all about Disney and some of these people are there a lot.  They can be very helpful, just search when you get there and the Dining Plan mentioned forums should pop up.

I haven't been on the site in years, but when I needed info they were pretty helpful.


----------



## poleary2000 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks!  Great links.  We have until May, so I have plenty of time to research.  I heard though that you should start making reservations for dinners 6 months out.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Nov 4, 2010)

poleary2000 said:


> Thanks!  Great links.  We have until May, so I have plenty of time to research.  I heard though that you should start making reservations for dinners 6 months out.



That is correct, 180 days.


----------



## paxsarah (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh, holy cow, this just reminded me that if we do want to make any dining reservations for our May trip, I should make them, like, now. I think that with three Disney trips in the next 6 months, my brain is completely addled!


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 5, 2010)

paxsarah said:


> I think that with three Disney trips in the next 6 months, my brain is completely addled!


You caught the bug, too?

We have four Disney trips (7 weeks total) booked for the next 10 months, after just returning from a 2 week trip.  After doing "free dining" the last several years, we're going to try doing most meals in the timeshare.


----------



## paxsarah (Nov 6, 2010)

The crazy thing is, we don't even have our ts yet (waiting for Wyndham to complete the transfer process). But we've got a couple of days before Thanksgiving, a week that includes marathon weekend in January (running my 2nd 13.1!), and then a planned week at the beginning of May before our APs expire (hoping to use Wyndham for that).

Then, I think we're letting the APs expire for a while. They're like crack.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 6, 2010)

paxsarah said:


> Then, I think we're letting the APs expire for a while. They're like crack.


We plan on letting ours expire for about a year, but who knows.


----------



## Patri (Nov 7, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> We have four Disney trips (7 weeks total) booked for the next 10 months, after just returning from a 2 week trip.



WHAT? After all that magic, you are going to forget what real life if like.


----------



## lobsterlover (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey Micheal! I just finally scored my first Disney- Old Key West. Must be out of my mind...got one for the grandparents too. Bring on the tylenol!
Anyhow...what was your most favorite dining experiences with the Disney dining plans...I'm a real planner and have till July.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Patri said:


> WHAT? After all that magic, you are going to forget what real life if like.



Love the quote in your signature, Patri!  What a wonderful sentiment. 

Rick and I have already gone over the edge a wee little bit.  If we don't stay near/ in Disney for at least 5 weeks of every year, we go through Mickey withdrawal.  It ain't pretty.  

We walk around our neighborhood saying, "Oh, look, we are now entering the World Showcase, and there is England!" "Let's stop for some fish and chips!"  Then, "We should see the Canada movie with Martin Short."  "Let's have dessert and see the movie in France."  

The dialogue goes on and on like that.  Then Rick does all of his Mickey, Donald and Goofy voices for me before we walk back toward home.  

I am serious.  I know you all think I am joking, but I am not.  

You ought to hear the Jungle Cruise banter while riding our Rhoades bike, side-by-side, two seater, around the neighborhood.  All of those bad jokes, right there in our little bike car.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 18, 2010)

lobsterlover said:


> Anyhow...what was your most favorite dining experiences with the Disney dining plans...I'm a real planner and have till July.


We go with kids (4 and 2 the first time, 7, 5 and 6 months most recently), so our dining choices might be different than others.

Character dining, we like Cinderella's Royal Table, 1900 Park Fare, Chef Mickey's and Donald's Safari Breakfast.  Nicer dining, we enjoy California Grill (on a MK fireworks night), Le Cellier, Yachtsman Steakhouse and Tutto Italia.  Buffets and all you can eat, I really like 'Ohana, Whispering Canyon Cafe and Garden Grill.  For the view, Sanaa and the San Angel Inn.


----------



## lobsterlover (Nov 18, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> We go with kids (4 and 2 the first time, 7, 5 and 6 months most recently), so our dining choices might be different than others.
> 
> Character dining, we like Cinderella's Royal Table, 1900 Park Fare, Chef Mickey's and Donald's Safari Breakfast.  Nicer dining, we enjoy California Grill (on a MK fireworks night), Le Cellier, Yachtsman Steakhouse and Tutto Italia.  Buffets and all you can eat, I really like 'Ohana, Whispering Canyon Cafe and Garden Grill.  For the view, Sanaa and the San Angel Inn.


Wow, I'll have to look these all up.
I'm even more excited now because The Wilderness Lodge came up today and I changed my reservation to there!!! It sounds way nicer, closer, and was half the amount of points!!!
My kids will be 4 and 13...boys, so cinderellas castle will be out LOL.


----------



## lobsterlover (Nov 18, 2010)

oh also..where can I find the disney helpfull hints on RCI. I'm wanting to know about the cost etc of the dining plans.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 18, 2010)

One nice thing about Wilderness Lodge is that you can just take the boat over to MK.  Almost anywhere else you stay, MK is a pain to get to.


----------



## lobsterlover (Nov 18, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what the dining plan costs for an RCI exchange into Disney..not a DVC member.
I saw the info on RCI before and now cannot find it??
Thank you


----------



## Debbyd57 (Nov 18, 2010)

lobsterlover said:


> Wow, I'll have to look these all up.
> I'm even more excited now because The Wilderness Lodge came up today and I changed my reservation to there!!! It sounds way nicer, closer, and was half the amount of points!!!
> My kids will be 4 and 13...boys, so cinderellas castle will be out LOL.




We've stayed at both OKW and Wilderness Lodge.  WL is much much nicer.  I think you made a wise decision.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Nov 18, 2010)

lobsterlover said:


> oh also..where can I find the disney helpfull hints on RCI. I'm wanting to know about the cost etc of the dining plans.



Allearsnet.com  ( http://allears.net/din/dining.htm ) has all the information for the dining plans plus menus to help you decide where you want to eat.  The 2011 prices they list are: $31.99 for Quick Service or Counter Service meals, $45.99 for the regular dining plan off season, $47.99 for the regular dining plan peak season, and $71.99 for the Deluxe Dining plan.  It spells out what you get with each plan on their web site.  These prices are adult per person per day.  The kids prices are less: $9.99 Quick Service, $11.99 and $12.99 Regular Dining Plan, and $20.99 Deluxe Dining Plan.   You have to purchase the dining plan for all days of your stay and everyone in the room has to purchase it.  You call Disney (I think it was member services), to put it onto your reservation.  When you check in, they already have it loaded onto your room key.  You give the server your room key to pay and they deduct it from your account at every meal/snack.  These are the 2011 prices.  2010 are less. 

I think this is the link that describes the dining plans for you.  Hopefully it will work.

http://allears.net/pl/packages.htm#qsd11      Basic Dining Plan information

http://allears.net/pl/packages11b.htm        Quick Service

http://allears.net/pl/packages11a.htm     Regular Dining Plan


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 18, 2010)

the cost is the same.

regular dinning plan - $46.99 - 2010

$47.99 - 2011

quick service is less
platiumum is more

regular dinning - one table service, one quick service (counter), and one snack

quick service - two quick services and two snack - plus 1 refillable mug


----------



## lobsterlover (Nov 19, 2010)

sounds like a great deal after checking out the restaurant prices.
Thank you for the info.


----------



## Carl D (Nov 19, 2010)

lobsterlover said:


> sounds like a great deal after checking out the restaurant prices.
> Thank you for the info.


If you eat at the signature restaurants it will cost you two table service credits.


----------



## lobsterlover (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## lobsterlover (Nov 26, 2010)

*Calling all you Disney experts!*

I starting to plan our Disney Dream vacation! I just realised this week makes it 180 days out so I better get on the dining reservations.
Please give me your opinion! We are a party of me, my 2 kids, 4 and 13 and 2 granparents.

1. What are your favorite dining experiences at the resorts close to Wilderness Lodge where we'll be staying....Fort Wilderness, Grand Floridian, Contemporary and Polynisian. I love seafood and booked a dinner at the Narcoossee's. It says you can see fireworks. Any idea what time?

2. We plan on a day at MGM. I read if I book at one of 3 restaurants you get reserved seating for the Fantasmic show. Which do you recommend...I'm not a buffet fan, but the Hollywood and vine sounds good.??

3. What would be a fun lunch at Magic Kingdom?

thanks for any input! I really want to do this up right and go all out.


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 26, 2010)

I really love the Crystal Palace at the Magic Kingdom for lunch. The setting is beautiful, the food unusually good for a Disney property and Pooh and Friends do a very nice job. The food is buffet style and ranges from some classics like mac and cheese, carving station, italian selections through some non-spicy thai dishes, as well as many salads, nice vegetables. It is really fun if someone is having a birthday, as well. I have not done the combo package for Fantasmic at Hollywood Studios, but I think it must be a good idea, because you do get preferred seating for hte show. If you do not do this, you have to be htere at least 90 minutes ahead to get a good seat.

The timing for the fireworks and all the parades is posted on the WDW website a few months before you get there. Generally the fireworks at Magic Kingdom are at 9 and sometimes at 10, the show at Epcot is at 9 at Fantasmic is around 9. Here is the link for May 20011, June and beyond is not yet available. 
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours/mayfw11.cfm

Have a great time!


----------



## Debbyd57 (Nov 26, 2010)

My favorite restaurant close to Wilderness Lodge is the Kona Cafe at the Polynesian.   We liked it much better than Ohana's.  Whispering Canyon is good but not spectacular.  It is fun for kids and entertaining for all.  We like the skillet dinner.  The campground has a less expensive buffet than most of the other Disney buffets and if you time it right, you can stay for the movie and sing a long.  (The 13 year old may be too old for the sing a long but it is cute and you can pick and choose the night that has the best movie.  Plus, it is free).  You can walk from Wilderness Lodge to the Campground if everyone is in good shape.  Or, you can take the boat.  We haven't eaten at the Grand Floridian so can't comment on that one.  If you want a character breakfast, the Crystal Palace, (Magic Kingdom), is good and Chef Mickey, (the Contemporary), is a lot of fun.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Are they saying the refillable mug is included in the $31.99 price for the counter service meal plan?  I couldn't tell.  I thought the explanations were confusing.


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 26, 2010)

I would go for dinner to Whispering Canyon.  It's a lot of fun and the food is simple and kid friendly.

I also liked the buffet at the Wilderness Campground and found it to be a great deal for what you get there.  You may also want to look at Hoop De Doo if it's still an option.  

As for dinner experiences, my family are fairly picky and our favorites are Boma and the Biergarten in Epcot.  You will also have fun going to eat at the restaurants in Downtown Disney.  I hidden gem is the Turf Club at the Sarasota Springs resort.

I have eaten at Crystal Palace and don't agree that the food is good.  I found it to be very average.  On the other hand, it was a great character experience for my kids when they were in that 5-10 age range.  The characters are everywhere. My strategy for lunch at MK is always to do counter service.  I think that they have some very good options there.  If I had to recommend a sit down restaurant, I would recommend Liberty Tree Tavern.  I believe that they have characters at night, but not at lunch.  Lunch is very good from my experiences.

For Disney Studios, you should determine if it will be busy (Memorial Day might be....) before you pay for the dinner and priority seating.  You can usually get a seat without a big wait in the off season.


----------



## 1st Class (Nov 26, 2010)

Whispering Canyon at Wilderness Lodge - for a fun and entertaining dinner; with the canyon skillet, no one will leave hungry.  The kids will have a blast.  When we visited, my son ordered a diet coke that was served in the tiniest, 3 oz juice glass.  When he asked for a refill, the waitress raised an eyebrow and teased him just a bit.  When he asked for another, she returned with a mug the size of a pitcher and slammed it on the table in front of him!  He took it in good humor as it was meant to be.  This is one we return to each visit.

Grand Floridian Cafe - wonderful ambiance; went for lunch and chef was especially attentive to one in our party with a food allergy.  We also enjoyed 1900 Park Fare for the buffet dinner -- huge variety, and kids can eat from both the child's and adult's buffets.

Polynesian - luau dinner show; variety and quality of food has improved tremendously, and the show is highly entertaining.  

Magic Kingdom - Crystal Palace is all about the characters (I think it's Winnie the Pooh).  Food was fine, but that's not why we were there.  Again, it's the ambiance, along with the characters that's the winner here.  We went to the breakfast buffet and would go again.  We like Columbia Harbour House for lunch as service is always quick, and it's become a family tradition.  The lunch options are good, IMO and there's always plenty of seating upstairs.

Disney Studios - We like Beaches and Cream over at the Beach Club Villas. This is not at the Studios, but very near.   It's an old fashioned soda shop where you can get hamburgers/hot dogs and ice cream.  It's fun to watch the families that order "The Kitchen Sink"!


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 26, 2010)

We recently went to the Crystal Palace and I agree the food (buffet) is mediocre, but the array of characters is great. My DW spent more time popping up to greet characters than she did eating, so go for your kids. But for my $$, a meal in the Cindy's Castle is not to be missed.

For Epcot, I guess I'm not picky... Canada, France, Italy, Germany & Mexico all have acceptable food. But my preference is the seafood at Living Seas.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes, that is the one plan that includes the refillable mugs.

Personally, I don't see a lot of value in the refillable mug, especially if you're on a dining plan.  It's only supposed to be good at your resort (not the parks and not other resorts).  We don't spend ANY time in our resort's dining area.  And if we did, we would be eating and drinks are included on the dining plan.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 26, 2010)

*Thanks, Michael!*

Our one and only Dining Plan experience was like the regular one, but you got two snacks, appetizer and dessert for dinner, and tips were included in the $37.99 per day.  They raised the price of the original DDP and took away food and tip.  That was a whole five years ago, I think.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 26, 2010)

We liked Biergarten a lot and would go there even without the Dining Plan.  The desserts are fabulous. 

The Crystal Palace has decent food, and the Pooh characters are great at getting to every table.  Our little granddaughter was 2 1/2 the last visit, and she adored the characters.  I'd do it again for the little ones.

Didn't like Boma but sat next to a famous actor, though Rick knows his name and I don't.  I was really so close to him, sitting on a bench, and he bumped into me when he got up twice.  Very polite and always apologized for it.  What is that guy's name? 

We love LeCellier.  As long as it is a choice on the DDP, you might as well book it, if you can get in.  We only got in once in our lives.  

Coral Reef was no better than Red Lobster, so I would rather go to RL.  So much cheaper!

The Turf Club is a gem.  We were there when it first opened.  Loved the cheesy potatoes.  The menu is different now.

Fast food/ counter service choices are mostly blah for us, except the Cantina in front of Mexico and a few others.  And the new Cantina is great, with inside seats.  I just sat there for a while in that empty place, enjoying the peace and quiet.  No one knows it's there.  

Tony's Italian food was okay, Mama Melrose's also okay.  Expensive but not as good as Giordano's, Oliver Garden or Macaroni Grill.  Sorry to those who are big fans of Disney food.  :ignore: 

I will try the DDP next trip with the kids, if they want, because I am so excited we are staying in a Grand Villa.  I can be talked into anything for that trip.   Our son-in-law really wants to eat and eat that trip.  I don't need to eat a bunch. 

Loved the salmon at Cinderella's Castle.  Rick had prime rib and ate some of it, all of his potatoes, and they came to the table and asked what was wrong with the meat.  Rick told them it was a bit underdone.  They brought him an entirely new plate.  It was great, because I loved eating some extra potatoes.   

What other restaurants should we try?  I am thinking the some of the resort restaurants are probably good, so what is wonderful?


----------



## chriskre (Nov 27, 2010)

I've been to Disney hundreds of times but this last trip was special.

I finally got into Cali Grill on this trip thanks to a fellow mouseowner who gave me her reservation.  It was my birthday and we had a ressie for 7:30pm.
It's such a nice experience for the adults.  I think the grands will love it.
There were lots of kids there but honestly I didn't see the kids menu so don't know what the offerings were.  The food is served with much fanfare and the ambiance very New York chic.

To get to Cali Grill you meet at a reception area where you are escorted on a private elevator to the restaurant.  The kitchen is open concept and there is alot of action going on.  You have a spectacular view of Magic Kingdom and the Lagoon.    

We got there at 7:30 and wishes was at 9:00.  The food is sort of Pan Asian along with Florida specialties.  I had Florida Snapper, heirloom tomato salad, sushimi and a lobster bisque.  Very eclectic menu but nice.  Very expensive too so be ready for that if you decide to go.  The wine is around $100 and up per bottle.  

The highlight was definetely at 9pm when they dim the lights and turn up the music for Wishes.  You see the show with the same music played on Main Street.  Since it was my birthday, they brought me a free chocolate cake.  Delicious deep dark fudge cake with raspberry sauce.  






This was a very special place.  So glad I experienced it.


----------



## lobsterlover (Nov 27, 2010)

MommaBear said:


> I really love the Crystal Palace at the Magic Kingdom for lunch. The setting is beautiful, the food unusually good for a Disney property and Pooh and Friends do a very nice job. The food is buffet style and ranges from some classics like mac and cheese, carving station, italian selections through some non-spicy thai dishes, as well as many salads, nice vegetables. It is really fun if someone is having a birthday, as well. I have not done the combo package for Fantasmic at Hollywood Studios, but I think it must be a good idea, because you do get preferred seating for hte show. If you do not do this, you have to be htere at least 90 minutes ahead to get a good seat.
> 
> The timing for the fireworks and all the parades is posted on the WDW website a few months before you get there. Generally the fireworks at Magic Kingdom are at 9 and sometimes at 10, the show at Epcot is at 9 at Fantasmic is around 9. Here is the link for May 20011, June and beyond is not yet available.
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours/mayfw11.cfm
> ...



Oh boy, I've been away from the computer and wow, what a response! 
Thank you
I'm not crazy about these loud, insane character meals after watching them on youtube. I'm 43, have a 12 year old and 2 grandparents who probably couldn't get out fast enough. The 4 year old would love it!!
BUT, just for him I booked a lunch at Crystal Palace. I guess we'll all suck it up for one day.
As for fireworks, oh dear, that will be a little late, but who knows!


----------



## lobsterlover (Nov 27, 2010)

Debbyd57 said:


> My favorite restaurant close to Wilderness Lodge is the Kona Cafe at the Polynesian.   We liked it much better than Ohana's.  Whispering Canyon is good but not spectacular.  It is fun for kids and entertaining for all.  We like the skillet dinner.  The campground has a less expensive buffet than most of the other Disney buffets and if you time it right, you can stay for the movie and sing a long.  (The 13 year old may be too old for the sing a long but it is cute and you can pick and choose the night that has the best movie.  Plus, it is free).  You can walk from Wilderness Lodge to the Campground if everyone is in good shape.  Or, you can take the boat.  We haven't eaten at the Grand Floridian so can't comment on that one.  If you want a character breakfast, the Crystal Palace, (Magic Kingdom), is good and Chef Mickey, (the Contemporary), is a lot of fun.


Thanks for the info. I've booked The Wispering Canyon for the first night after a day of travel. It looks funny on youtube! Evertyone can use a laugh to start off the vacation and unwind!


----------



## chriskre (Nov 27, 2010)

lobsterlover said:


> Thanks for the info. I've booked The Wispering Canyon for the first night after a day of travel. It looks funny on youtube! Evertyone can use a laugh to start off the vacation and unwind!



It's fun for breakfast too.  It's not a character breakfast but they are just as rude for breakfast as any of their other meals.  Don't ask for ketchup whatever you do and definetely don't ask for Pepsi.


----------



## mecllap (Nov 27, 2010)

Pol -- not sure anyone answered your other two questions.  If your MIL's name is on the rez and she has her own key, she will need to be on the DDP also.  Everyone who is in the room is supposed to be on the DDP if you get it.
You aren't supposed to use credits for anyone who is not on the Plan either, but she can go with you and pay OOP (out-of-pocket).

One of the main reasons I like staying in a timeshare is the use of the kitchen, which makes the DDP financially inefficient (altho it's handy for reusing DDP leftovers).  But of course some people prefer to eat out most/all meals when on vacation, and don't mind the cost of the DDP (it's also a lot of food).


----------



## lobsterlover (Nov 28, 2010)

I deceided on the deluxe dining plan- 3 table service a day or quick service. I think this would cover the restaurants and character meals that require 2 credits. Its only 4 or 5 bucks more. For $80 it sounds really reasonable to me considering I'm used to paying $10 for a buger at theme parks.

Has anyone been to the Backyard BBQ at wilderness?

I've booked Narcoossee's, Artist point, and Cape May and Wispering Canyon

Do you need to make breakfast reservations for wispering canyon?


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 6, 2010)

We did the deluxe dinning plan this summer: $71.99. for this you got 3 dinning credits (which were good for an appy, a meal and a dessert), 2 snacks daily and a resort mug.  We only ate twice a day but every night we ate at signature restaurants.  It was wonderful to eat at the great restaurants around Disneyworld. It was great to do once.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 6, 2010)

itradehilton said:


> We did the deluxe dinning plan this summer: $71.99. for this you got 3 dinning credits


That's over $1000 (plus tips) for a week (for two adults, more [but a better deal] if you add kids).  A couple could eat VERY good off-site for $1000 a week.  With the DxDDP, it works out to $24 (plus tip) per person for each regular meal and $48 (plus tip) per person for each Signature meal.

We've only done the dining plan when we stayed on site for the free dining promotions.  I'd love to do the dining plan (and especially the deluxe), but not for a full week.  If I ever buy some DVC points and use them for partial week stays (in conjunction with full week stays through RCI), I'll have to do the DDP or DxDDP for a day or two to do a few of our favorites.  That rate for a day or two is much more palatable to me than for a full week.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Dec 6, 2010)

I have no desire to "force myself" to have to eat 3 desserts/snacks per day so that I don't feel like I'm wasting my credits (unless I'm not understanding the plans correctly).  I have enough trouble controlling my weight w/o the temptation of having desserts at each meal!!  We take a backpack with us to the parks that includes tangerines, granola bars, and of course, filtered-bottled water.

Again, maybe I'm just not understanding the dining plans but seems like way too much food for us.


----------



## lobsterlover (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Guys.
I was quoted $79 for deluxe and $76 for regular dining plan.
Maybe I am getting carried away here. My mom almost croaked when I told her the price and I thought it was pretty good.
 For $3 more I'd rather be eating lobster instead of dogfood, I'd rather be watching a show while eating and I'd like to not have to cook. Although I'd probably do quick service for lunch, I'll have the option of a 2 table service for dinner and maybe the next day a Cinderella lunch and one table service dinner etc.
Maybe I am starting to turn this into an eating vacation but when it comes to the cost to pay extra to go to just one character meal or show I think paying an extra $3 per day would be a much better deal.
I am getting a little freeked out by being stuck to all these dinner reservation plans, not ever having been to Disney since I was a kid and not knowing how I'll feel or what I'll feel like doing.

I guess you're also answering my question about can you bring food into the park. I take it, its ok.
Micheal: does it make scence for me to rent a car and eat off property?
How far am I looking at driving?
Is a car a better idea anyway so you don't have to wait for boats and shuttles?

I'm starting to think


----------



## lobsterlover (Dec 7, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> That's over $1000 (plus tips) for a week (for two adults, more [but a better deal] if you add kids).  A couple could eat VERY good off-site for $1000 a week.  With the DxDDP, it works out to $24 (plus tip) per person for each regular meal and $48 (plus tip) per person for each Signature meal.
> 
> We've only done the dining plan when we stayed on site for the free dining promotions.  I'd love to do the dining plan (and especially the deluxe), but not for a full week.  If I ever buy some DVC points and use them for partial week stays (in conjunction with full week stays through RCI), I'll have to do the DDP or DxDDP for a day or two to do a few of our favorites.  That rate for a day or two is much more palatable to me than for a full week.



Oh hey Micheal, doing the plan for half the week sounds like a great idea. I didn't know you could do that.


----------



## lobsterlover (Dec 7, 2010)

*Wait a minute!*

I must have heard wrong on the phone about the price of the regular plan. I wrote down $75.99 when indeed it says on every web site it is $48.
Grandma will like that a little better. Here I was thinking how crazy it was that it was only $3 less tha DDD plan.
Wow, Wolfgang pucks is only one table service!!


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 7, 2010)

Wolfgang Puck Express is actually just one COUNTER service credit.  It's one of the best deals with the DDP.


----------



## lobsterlover (Dec 7, 2010)

*Is the disney dining plan worth it?*

I've gone through some places I would want to have a table service meal at and most are average say $17to $20 per entree. I can't see me eating dessert (would have loved an appetiser though), don't drink pop.
The quick service meals look like they have some good variety for a theme park but are the prices posted realistic? Can you really get a burger for $7.50 or is it around $12 to $15...like I saw on trip advisor.
I could definatly see myself getting some groceries for snacks and drinks.
I wanted to do it up big and get the DDDplan but think that all the shows and stuff would burn the grandparents out pretty fast.


----------



## lobsterlover (Dec 7, 2010)

*What are the greatest one table service credit bargains?*

If I book the Dining Plan, I'd like to make it worth it.
So far I've got the Park Fare Dinner....one table service sounds pretty good considering it costs $40.
Also just discovered the seafood buffet at Cape May..wow only one credit.
Anyone know any more or a site where they list all the one table service in a chart so I don't have to look up each individual one.


----------



## heathpack (Dec 7, 2010)

Personally, I do not think the dining plan is worth it.  It's really just too much food for most people.  We have found that we prefer dining and just ordering what we'd like to have- for example, an appetizer each and split a dessert.  I am also more likely to drink wine with dinner than a soft drink.  I've done lots of math on this and have concluded that cost either way (with or without dining plan) is pretty much comparable.  And without the dining plan, I am more likely to take advantage of a good dining deal at a non-Disney restaurant- for example, on a recent trip we had a really good meal at the House of Blues using a restaurant.com certificate.  Another dining plan issue is that sometimes you race around from one meal to another to maximize your value rather than spending time doing what you want.

That said, if I were eligible for free dining, I would certainly take it!

S


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes, you can really get a burger (with fries) at just about any counter service restaurant for about $7.50.  Add a dessert and drink and tax and you're probably closer to $15, but if you keep it simple, Disney really isn't that expensive out of pocket.  Most counter service meals are under $10 and kid's meals are about $5.

You can look over the menus at AllEars: http://allears.net/din/dining.htm

If you look at the maximum amount of value you can get out of the dining plan and compare it to what you would spend out of pocket for that same stuff, you can save about 30-40%.  But that's not really a good comparison if you wouldn't normally spend that much (and most people wouldn't).


----------



## janej (Dec 7, 2010)

I would only get it if it is free too, especially for longer stays.  If you have a kitchen, you can easily save some time and money.  For a long weekend stay, I would consider the dinning plan.  My kids love the dinning plan though.  They love to be able to pick whatever they want within the plan limit.  I found we spent less on snacks also.  We always end up with many snack credit in the end.  They tend not to ask for drinks/ice creams when they have the card to buy them.  But even the kids say we spent too much time running to restaurants.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is a spreadsheet of some of the best values on the dining plan:

http://personalpages.tds.net/~rb/DIS/MYW Dining/2010/DisneyDiningRanking2010.htm


----------



## lawgs (Dec 9, 2010)

lobsterlover said:


> Hi Guys.
> I was quoted $79 for deluxe and $76 for regular dining plan.
> Maybe I am getting carried away here. My mom almost croaked when I told her the price and I thought it was pretty good.
> For $3 more I'd rather be eating lobster instead of dogfood, I'd rather be watching a show while eating and I'd like to not have to cook. Although I'd probably do quick service for lunch, I'll have the option of a 2 table service for dinner and maybe the next day a Cinderella lunch and one table service dinner etc.
> ...




this year for deluxe was 71.99, prices have increased for 2011...dining plans also cost more sometimes around holiday seasons


----------



## blondietink (Dec 9, 2010)

We have done the free dining promotion several times with the regular dining plan.  It has been more than enough food for our family of 4 adults.  In fact, we can usually share a counter service between two of us.  We tend to go for the buffets for the table meals, just because of our teenage boys who like a lot of variety.  We usually book a few days at a hotel or condo after our dining plan promotion is over, load up on our leftover dining credit food and take it to our new reservation condo.  We then have enough food to last us a couple of more days.


----------



## blondietink (Dec 9, 2010)

Cape May Buffet for dinner is a terrific choice for value if you are into seafood.  1900 Park Fare is also good.  We thoroughly enjoyed our dinner at Akershus; plenty of food even though it is only 1/2 a buffet and you get the photo with the princess free.  We also like Crystal Palace for value and for some reason have had better food from the lunch menu than dinner.  

One place our family feels is over rated is Chef Mickey's.  We have had less than desirable food lately there and poor service, even when it was not crowded.  Some people just love it, but we have not had good experiences there lately.  

A reminder is that in March 2011 dinner at LeCellier will go to 2 table service credits.  Lunch will still only be 1 table service credit.


----------



## DianeV (Dec 13, 2010)

The quick service is  nice because you dont have to worry about reservations and taking time to sit for meals. There are some decent counter service places and you get 2 snacks a day plus a refillable mug

and..no tips


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 13, 2010)

Lobster Lover - I have combined your threads about Disney Dining.  A gentle suggestion - if you have more questions/comments, please post them in this thread, instead of starting a new one. - Thanks!


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 14, 2010)

FWIW, we're just wrapping up our first trip to Disney without the Dining Plan. (We've always gone during "Free Dining" before, but now that we're staying in timeshares, that isn't an option [unless we stay at a DVC].)

This trip, we haven't done any table service restaurants (and really haven't missed them). We have considered some, but now we get major sticker shock when we see the prices. Before, we always looked at the prices and thought "look how much value we're getting". Now, we look and think "we could eat at a comparable place off site for half that price" or "we could eat counter service for a fourth of that price" or "we could pack a lunch for a tenth of that price".

We've done several counter service restaurants, when we've split up and didn't have the stroller (which makes it easy to pack a lunch). It generally costs about $10 per adult (we just drink water) and $5 per kid. When we were on the dining plan, we usually got closer to $20 in "value" out of each counter service credit because we would get the most expensive thing, a drink and a dessert. Skipping the dessert and drink is a no brainer for us when we're paying out of pocket.

We've packed lunches, ate at the timeshare (mostly for breakfast), and ate off site. All have been much more economical than the dining plan.

For our family (2 adults, 2 children, 1 infant), the dining plan (if we were staying at DVC) would be been about $850 plus tips (plus breakfast plus baby food), or a bit over $1000 for the week. We spent less than half of that without the dining plan.


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 16, 2010)

When deciding on the DDP deluxe I read many reviews on www.disboards and looked at what restaurants we would prefer to eat in. Also since Disney caters to people with special dietary needs (gluten free)  using the dinning plan and eating at Disney owned restaurants gave my DS a chance to not worry about his food choices. For our family it was worth the price to splurge. Yes, we paid for 4 adults on the DxDDP. 
We loved the following restaurants:

Yahtsman
50's prime time cafe
California Grill
Citros
Naarroosee
Le Cellar
Tokyo Dinning
Flying Fish
Crystal Palace (breakfast before the park opened)
Kona Cafe 
Brown Derby (we got Fantasmic seating too- great bonus)
Coral Reef

We liked the days when we did a breakfast, ate a snack for lunch, then had dinner. It was a fantastic treat for our family.


----------



## studerb (Mar 5, 2011)

lobsterlover said:


> Can anyone tell me what the dining plan costs for an RCI exchange into Disney..not a DVC member.
> I saw the info on RCI before and now cannot find it??
> Thank you



We are booked 180 days out with 2 exchanges into (Animal Kingdom and Key West) through RCI.  I have called RCI on numerous occasions to find out how I can buy the dining plan and to find out more about our booking.  They only give me a number to Guest Services at Disney who puts me through to reservations.  Reservations says they cannot help me with anything since I haven't booked through DVC.  It seems to me that I will have to wait until check in to find out what rooms we are in and to purchase the meal plan.  I would like to make reservations now, but I don't know how, since it seems I cannot purchase the meal plan.  Should I just make my reservations now without a meal plan and if so can I use the meal plan when I am able to purchase it?  Any help, suggestions, comments would be very welcome.  Should I keep an eye out for an exchange other than Old Key West?


----------



## cindi (Mar 5, 2011)

studerb said:


> We are booked 180 days out with 2 exchanges into (Animal Kingdom and Key West) through RCI.  I have called RCI on numerous occasions to find out how I can buy the dining plan and to find out more about our booking.  They only give me a number to Guest Services at Disney who puts me through to reservations.  Reservations says they cannot help me with anything since I haven't booked through DVC.  It seems to me that I will have to wait until check in to find out what rooms we are in and to purchase the meal plan.  I would like to make reservations now, but I don't know how, since it seems I cannot purchase the meal plan.  Should I just make my reservations now without a meal plan and if so can I use the meal plan when I am able to purchase it?  Any help, suggestions, comments would be very welcome.  Should I keep an eye out for an exchange other than Old Key West?



You can definitely make your dining reservations now, as long as it is 180 days before your trip.  You can do it online here:  

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/listing/

Anyone staying onsite can use the dining plan.  You have up until 2 days prior to your stay to add it to your reservation.  Be aware that now you have to pay for the dining plan cost at the time you add it to your reservations.  

You can add the dining plan by calling disney and telling them to add it to your reservation.  You might have to find out your reservation number but they can look that up for you at the disney number as well.  There is a dedicated desk for rci reservations but you may need to ask to be transfered to that. 

And if you have your disney reservation number, you can add that in at that site I gave you and it will all be linked together.  Not necessary but handy.  

And make sure you make your reservations early.  The best places fill up really fast.


----------



## itradehilton (Mar 6, 2011)

When calling Disney be sure to get conected to the RCI desk. They will be able to give you all the information you need to make your dining reservations. They will give you the Disney reservation number that you need to link up your reservations to the dining plan  in order to make the reservations 180 days in advance. The great part is you get to make 10 days worth of dining reservations at once thus giving you the ablility to book some harder to reserve restaurants. The RCI desk will also give you all the info needed. We found them very helpful.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 7, 2011)

From talking to one Cast Member, it sounds like they got "computer upgrades" and it's much more time-consuming to find reservation numbers.  Once you talk to someone and they're able to find your reservation number, get it from them and write it down.  It'll save you time later.


----------

